# Gordon



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

I know the guy missed a lot of time this season but I think the Hornets are now like 5-2 when he's played.

I wonder what will happen with him and the Hornets, or whatever they'll be called, during the offseason.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

The problem is going to be whether somebody throws a dumb amount of money at him for lack of a better option. Indiana's probably going to have their hands tied now that Hibbert made an all-star team, but the Nets are going to be desperate for a name to put on billboards, especially if Williams leaves. It's very, very important for the Hornets to retain Gordon, but the wrong contract could be an albatross that handcuffs the team for years to come.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

You think Gordon is the guy the Nets want on their billboards?


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Gordon is the 5th best SG in the NBA. SG is currently the NBA's shallowest position in terms of overall talent. He should be paid accordingly. Kevin Martin makes $12 mil. Ginobili makes $13 mil. He should probably be right there in that range.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Those contracts are under the old CBA....And Kevin Martin's contract is not something you'd want to pattern your offer on. Under the new CBA those numbers are close to a Max contract (Marc Gasol's Max deal starts at 12.9 Million and averages just under 15 over 4 years). I'd not give him a near max deal under the circumstances. He just can't stay healthy so far.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Don't get me wrong, I would not give him that much if I'm the Hornets. I just think his market value will be max or near max.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Only way I'd give him that is if I had every piece of the puzzle and I needed a SG to put me over the top.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I'm expecting him on the Pacers.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

R-Star said:


> I'm expecting him on the Pacers.


That's a team that certainly fits the description of a squad who just needs a SG to put them over the top. Wow! That's actually a perfect fit now that I think about it. I actually hope that does happen.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

RollWithEm said:


> That's a team that certainly fits the description of a squad who just needs a SG to put them over the top. Wow! That's actually a perfect fit now that I think about it. I actually hope that does happen.


I just hope we can afford him without having to get rid of too much.

Sounds like Gordon wants to be here and we could sure use him.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

The Hornets should exercise the team option and then at least if they do get outbid (which Im pretty sure will happen) they'll get something back for him


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I would offer $13 mill a year for 4 years.

Anymore and I'd pull the contract as the Hornets.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

*Hmmm...*



R-Star said:


> Sounds like Gordon wants to be here


Link?


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Links. 

2/27/12



> “It’s going to be interesting,” Gordon said Tuesday. “It’s all about whatever happens, happens. Coming back here would be a lot of pressure, but I think it would be good for the fans. We’ll see. You never know where this summer will take me.”


http://www.slamonline.com/online/nba/2012/02/eric-gordon-interested-in-joining-the-indiana-pacers/

4/22/12



> "I looked to have fun and trying to help us win," Gordon said. "That's what it's all about. Of course, the trade caught me by surprise. But at this point, I'm not worried about it. A lot of people ask me about it, but I don't get in to that anymore. *It's a new journey, and I like this journey here with the Hornets.*"


http://www.nola.com/hornets/index.ssf/2012/04/new_orleans_hornets_eric_gordo_7.html

I don't think Benson will necessarily let his guys get into a huge bidding war but they'll look to keep him I'm pretty sure.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

He's my second favorite shooting guard prospect behind Harden, he's a really good player and the Hornets would be smart to retain him.

I actually kind of hope he goes to Indiana though, that would be a fun team.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I just haven't read any articles that support R-Star's claim that Gordon wants to go to Indiana. I would like to see some proof of that. I also think it would be a very fun team.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

RollWithEm said:


> I just haven't read any articles that support R-Star's claim that Gordon wants to go to Indiana. I would like to see some proof of that. I also think it would be a very fun team.


Was some stuff on ESPN. I'm in no way saying hes come out publicly and said he is going to try to sign with Indy, but a lot has been brought up of him being from there and quotes saying he loves Indiana.


----------

